# Eyes tearing



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I am sure you all are sick of talking about Hav eyes, but I just want to make sure I'm right to follow the vet's advice.

Baxter is about 18 weeks old. I got him at 15 weeks, from an older couple who, I think, raised Havanese. They were quite old and quite sick, and I took the puppy as a favor and because I was looking for a playmate for my dachshund. The woman who cared for Baxter smoked. When I picked him up, he had dark stains around his eyes, and the whites of his eyes were pinkish. He saw the vet the next day, and the vet said that, at this age, the general rule is to wait and see, unless we see greenish or yellow discharge. Baxter's eyes are sometimes white, sometimes pink. They run -- sometimes worse than other times -- and there are dark stains. I wipe them with soft cotton soaked in eye stain remover (oh, he hates this). Sometimes there are clumps in the stains, but I've never seen anything yellow or green. He's had a second checkup, and the vet said basically the same thing, although she did make a note that there were "eyelid abnormalities"

So, do you think it's right to wait for a bit, because it could be teething/allergies/normal? (BTW, he eats Blue Buffalo chicken puppy food and liver-flavored Lil Jack treats for playing). Or, should I insist they take it more seriously? I don't want to freak out, and my husband is worried it's just the look that's bothering me.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella has runny eyes even though I wash their eyes out every morning. Bella hides in the pantry--I must not look to smart early in the morning!--but then comes when I call her. She must have allergies but I also notices a tiny hair growing toward the outside corner of her eye. I've kept that out, hoping it would help.

She is on a prednisone/antihistimine tablet now and the eyes still tear which makes me question allergies. 

I have to keep the eyes wiped and I wash their faces often.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

some of my Havs have distichiasis which is eyelashes on the underside of the eyelid. Mine have very little, but I always suspect this when I have one that tears. At least mine have so little there is no problems and their eye checks are considered normal. I have eyes checked by a veternary opthomologist. This is not expensive. Perhaps your dogs has more than a few eyelashes under the eyelid. You might think about seeing an opthomologist.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I know there have been other posts about this in other threads.....one of my 3 had stains...the male....Smokey had them from the time he was a baby and no matter what I did it didn't really seem to help.....I had heard that hair growing into the eye would cause them to tear so I made sure to clip it so it didn't......I washed his eyes daily and kept the area clean (he also hated it lol)........

I changed their food because I wanted a better quality food and they had been sick and on the vet food anyways so if I was going to have to add back food gradually I figured it would be a good time.........about the same time that I did this I saw some posts on here about before and after pics on eye stains and mouth stains after changing food.......it's been about 3 months now and Smokey has NO eye stains at all...his eyes don't run...they are clear and beautiful! Just another idea to throw at you ...........

Good luck


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The eye staining is really hard to figure out. I Think it does have a lot to do with teething. I had someone tell me it was the food. I also feed Blue Buffalo small bite puppy food. I waited tell Maddie was a year old and switched first to solid gold. My friend said I bought the wrong one. I think the best solid gold is called Solid Gold Hund N Flocken Dog Food . I'm now feeding Acana and Zoey isn't staining at all. It is not a easy available food. We are lucky that our training center carries it. Other wise it has to be shipped to you. www.championpetfoods.com. I have done a lot of research and this manufacture in my opinion is a really good quality of dog food.
I have also been told to give some pure apple vinegar I tried it only once and the sisters didn't like it. I have also stopped giving chew treats. So I really have no idea if Zoey was just going threw teething, Or if its was the food or the chew treats. Now the only staining is from her pee on her white bottom! and I really don't want to give a but bath daily.


----------



## Sergio (Apr 13, 2011)

I am very interested in knowing the flavor of Acana Zoey eats. Sergio is 2 years old and has had tear stains forever. He eats Evo red meat small bites and I have been considering changing his food to see if his tear stains would improve. Their are so many good dog foods. I don't know where to begin.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzi said:


> The eye staining is really hard to figure out. I Think it does have a lot to do with teething. I had someone tell me it was the food. I also feed Blue Buffalo small bite puppy food. I waited tell Maddie was a year old and switched first to solid gold. My friend said I bought the wrong one. I think the best solid gold is called Solid Gold Hund N Flocken Dog Food . I'm now feeding Acana and Zoey isn't staining at all. It is not a easy available food. We are lucky that our training center carries it. Other wise it has to be shipped to you. www.championpetfoods.com. I have done a lot of research and this manufacture in my opinion is a really good quality of dog food.


I just checked -- I can get acana for dogs from Amazon, but not for puppies, and there is no distributor in San Antonio. Not sure food is the problem -- as you say. His previous owner was giving him Purina, and he had the tearing. I'm giving him something else, and he has it. Maybe the thing to do is wait.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's bangs stay wet. I try to keep the hair around the corner of her eyes cut and across the nose which grows straight up. This helps immensly. I would imagine that if I trimmed her bangs and really kept the hair close shaved around her eyes, this tearing would go completly away. (my vet just took it upon himself last year to that the clippers to her nose, and under her eyes. That stopped the tearing for a long time. I just can't cut the hair that close though.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sergio said:


> I am very interested in knowing the flavor of Acana Zoey eats. Sergio is 2 years old and has had tear stains forever. He eats Evo red meat small bites and I have been considering changing his food to see if his tear stains would improve. Their are so many good dog foods. I don't know where to begin.


 The one I'm feeding is called ACANA WILD PRAIRIE. All the ingredients are fresh delivered daily to the manufacture I just found out they also manufacture ORIJEN . The philosophy of the company is to bring back a diet that is as close to what a dog would eat in the wiled. No added antibiotics all feed out doors and the fish is caught and also delivered fresh daily. www.championpetfoods.com/acana . I think I should get a job as a US rep


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I trimmed the hair around one of his eyes last night, and he would have none of it when I got to the other -- so he looks sort of ridiculous (or sort of romantic and rakish, depending on your perspective), but I actually think the trimmed eye seems a little clearer this morning. There was a lot of wispy fuzz aruond and in both eyes that has to be bothering him. After he is neutered and gets his final booster next week, I'm going to have him properly groomed and trimmed up. I'll see if that helps. Also, I think the stain remover I'm applying is helping some, although it is a pain and he hates it.

Thanks for all the advice. I think it is going to be part waiting, part learning, and part putting up with!


----------

